# Welcome!



## Webmaster (May 18, 2007)

The Dimensions Health Forum is open!


----------



## swordchick (May 18, 2007)

Thank you, Chief.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 18, 2007)

Thank you, Conrad. I hope it's exactly as you envision it!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 18, 2007)

Thank you very much. I think this could be a really great forum .


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 18, 2007)

awesome!

I'm doing a fat fitness dance right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

:bow:  :wubu:


----------



## ripley (May 18, 2007)

YAY!!..........


----------



## SocialbFly (May 18, 2007)

YAY!!!!!

Thank you Conrad...this is a step of fat acceptance too...total acceptance...


----------



## Observer (May 18, 2007)

Thank you - may this forum live up to the hopes and expectations many of us have had


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 18, 2007)

Hooray!!!!!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 19, 2007)

Thank you, Conrad!!!!!

The Health Forum's "time has come!"

Hugs, Kara


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 19, 2007)

At lassssst...my loooove has come along


----------



## wistful (May 19, 2007)

I just realized that this forum is finally open. YAY! I've been excited since I found out that this forum is coming and now it's finally here!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2007)

kudos to SamanthaNY for taking the mod assignment.


----------



## saucywench (May 19, 2007)

This _definitely_ calls for some rep. Way to go, Conrad. :kiss2:


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (May 19, 2007)

In time for that new sub-forum.  

I haven't been here since December, so I'm back. I didn't realize I have been gone for that long!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Chief!!!


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Conrad


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 19, 2007)

Yay!! 

Thanks, Chief!


----------



## imfree (May 19, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeee-haw, thanks, Conrad & Samantha! May the new
Health Forum bless many with knowledge and good health.


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2007)

Just want to add my voice to 'Hoorays' - thank you!

Tracey xx


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the forum, Conrad! 

I'm rather curious why the non-weight loss surgery weight loss related threads haven't been moved onto this board though.


----------



## Webmaster (May 20, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks for the forum, Conrad!
> 
> I'm rather curious why the non-weight loss surgery weight loss related threads haven't been moved onto this board though.



I am sure the moderators just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## missaf (May 20, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks for the forum, Conrad!
> 
> I'm rather curious why the non-weight loss surgery weight loss related threads haven't been moved onto this board though.


 
If you see a thread you'd like moved, and it hasn't been thus far, please PM me or Samantha and we'll get to those


----------



## Tad (May 22, 2007)

Just adding one more voice to the chorus of "Thank you, Conrad!"

You really are fantastic.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 25, 2007)

I was busy at Tina's wedding during the unveiling of this new board, so I'm late with my thanks. But they're no less heartfelt and appreciated for their belatedness.

Thank you, Conrad, for providing a health board. I think it will prove to be very helpful to the members of Dimensions and the lurkers out there who may be afraid to participate but who will appreciate the information nonetheless.


----------



## Chimpi (May 28, 2007)

Wow, I'm so slow I just realised this was up and running...


----------

